# Ravenwood Quintesa arab mare?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

So i was on Craigslist and saw an ad for a mare the looks like she could be the clone of my mare. she is out of a mare named Ravenwood Quintesa who was born in 2000. After getting my mar's teeth done yesterday she was aged around 15 years old (woot she is way younger then i thought). I cant find any pics of Ravenwood Quintesa on the internet or current owners. Is there anyone on the forum who might be able to?

The mare by Ravenwood Quintesa is the mare with no leg markings. the others are of my mare. am i the only one seeing the same/similar confo?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Can you do a 1 day Datasource subscription to find out if she has a 15 yo foal? Or, call the AHA and ask. Tell them you are having trouble getting your mare's papers in order. 

There is a remarkable resemblance!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I tried the data source but they want money. I found Ravenwoods breeder and she said it looked like she was sent to italy. So maybe not her. She just looks so closely related! thats not "normal" arab confo (weird but bump). I may be close though.

I have called the AHA and they said they cant help me unless i have a reg name.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Both are gorgeous!

I've seen quite a few Arabs with croups like that, some of the Egyptian-breds tend to have that type of croup, although not all.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can do a quick search on datatsource. What are you looking for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

pics or any current info on ravenwood Q. Im trying to see is my mare is her (possibly) sh would be around the same age. and i know my mare has had a foal. and she looks soo much like the mare in the clist ad


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just looked and the mare, ravenwood quintesa was exported in 2008 to Italy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Data source also says that she only had a star. No other white.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Alright, thank you guys. Another dead end -_-'. I WILL find out who my mare is eventually. Now that i have a new age for her it make the search either easier or harder, i dont know yet XD!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry AHA was not more help! Back when I was volleying back and forth TRYING to get Tootsie's papers done (I bought her as "Registerable"), I finally called them, and asked what get they had for her dam, and she was ALREADY registered! All. I had to do was get a notarized signature....hahaha, that was not easy, either!

Do you think your mare was registered, and just got separated from her papers? If she was a "cull" --I hate that term, for such a pretty mare-- she may not have ever been registered, even if royally bred.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to say she was registered. i bought her from a charro who bought her from ANOTHER charro who got her at an auction. He only picked her because she hoped in the trailer -_-'. She MIGHT be chipped but its darn near impossible to find an equine vet with a scanner so that is useless at this point. I dont even have a clue what auction she came from or if they would even have the records from 6+ years ago.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you called ravenwood? They may remember her, if she was one of theirs.


----------

